# GPS Map programs Which one??



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a garmin 530 GPS and looking into buying a TOPO map that I can download into my GPS which one should I go with that will work for Deer/duck/goose hunting?

The area that I deer hunt has a lot of ATV trails so I would also like to take my GPS and drive down each trail and save them to my GPS so when I am walking in the woods I will always know where the nearest trail is. Do any of you know how to do that?

I just got this GPS so I am rather inexperienced with it. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------

